# I sent out a fiver yesterday.



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Of skuds. 
Muuuu, hoooo, hoooooo hahhh hahaha!!!!
I fell behind a bit while I was being annihalated. I feel better now.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

DUDE..................I broke out in OUT LOUD LAUGHTER


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

DUDE..................I broke out in OUT LOUD LAUGHTER.....

:r :r :r :r 

A fiver of skuds.....


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

In my defense, it wasn't a gorilla math batch of bombs, it was just five as in one, two, three, four, FIVE.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, sounds like a few folks are about to get a hurtin:tu

You are like a one man group bomb


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

You are a sick person!!!!:r:mn:mn


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

shilala said:


> In my defense, it wasn't a gorilla math batch of bombs, it was just five as in one, two, three, four, FIVE.


Ya sure Scott:tu We all believe you.

Someone better watch out. Get the first-aid kit ready.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Ya sure Scott:tu We all believe you.
> 
> Someone better watch out. Get the first-aid kit ready.


You might wanna hold your hands over your ass, just in case.
Better safe than sorry!!! :tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I just may have to do a "turd" bombing so everyone can "lick the cats ass"! :r


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

shilala said:


> You might wanna hold your hands over your ass, just in case.
> Better safe than sorry!!! :tu


:r I think I would be a lot safer without you thinking about my ass. But I will cover it anyways. You are crazy Scott


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> :r I think I would be a lot safer without you thinking about my ass. But I will cover it anyways. You are crazy Scott


I second the CRAZY part!!! OUT of CONTROL!!! He is !!!

Go get em Scott!


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

:gn go get 'em !!!! :gn


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Gary, I think Scott wants to make-out with you! 


....or maybe worse


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

oh man...not 5 of them italian doodoo sticks?!?!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I sent another one out today, just to help push the others along.
I'm gonna send another one in the morning, just so I don't get rusty.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

shilala said:


> I sent another one out today, just to help push the others along.
> I'm gonna send another one in the morning, just so I don't get rusty.


I think you have gone mental....or should I say postal!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

You so crazy! :ss


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Dang Scott by the looks of it you like sending out skuds more than you like gravy. I did not think that was possible.:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Dang Scott by the looks of it you like sending out skuds more than you like gravy. I did not think that was possible.:r


I should start sending gravy.
Guys would appreciate that. And maybe a pound of bacon with every bomb? That'd be awesome. :tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

You are a sick person with way to much time on you hands and way to much imagination and I love it :tu


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Dang Scott by the looks of it you like sending out skuds more than you like gravy. I did not think that was possible.:r





shilala said:


> I should start sending gravy.
> Guys would appreciate that. And maybe a pound of bacon with every bomb? That'd be awesome. :tu


Bacon and Gravy bombs! Are you going to send a "turd" too?:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> Bacon and Gravy bombs! Are you going to send a "turd" too?:r


No turds, but I did just get another bomb ready.
How many is that now? I think eight. I'm doin pretty good. :r


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> DUDE..................I broke out in OUT LOUD LAUGHTER.....
> 
> :r :r :r :r
> 
> A fiver of skuds.....


At least it wasn't a fiver of STUDS.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I just stuffed number nine in the tube.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

shilala said:


> I just stuffed number nine in the tube.


You need to spend some quality time with your new blow up boy toy and calm down.

Al


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> You need to spend some quality time with your new blow up boy toy and calm down.
> 
> Al


Not till I get to 38. :r


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the great sticks scott. But wheres my bacon and gravy?:r



Post 400:bl ( sorry had to toot my own horn a little)


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Thanks for the great sticks scott. But wheres my bacon and gravy?:r
> 
> Post 400:bl ( sorry had to toot my own horn a little)


I haven't figured out how to send the gravy yet. Gravy Bears would be awesome.


----------

